# 10 Gallon Disaster Tank Transformed NEW PICS June. 18, 2011



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well as some members have seen in person, I had a disaster tank. It was more like a cyannobacteria/hair algae farm. The tank did not like me at all. So after some contemplation, I have decided to rescape and make the tank a Painted Fire Red Cherry Tank. So.... I removed and rehomed all livestock, flora, and hardscape. Found some new rocks, added some ADA II (from Patrick) and decided to grow Glosso (inspired br GreenGreenGrass and provided by neven).

I am still keeping it a low tech, nutrient rich substrate, Metricide 14, and eventually EI dosing tank.

Currently it is being filtered by a Eheim Ecoo 2234 (Fluval 205 removed 12/15/10), and lit by 2-13W Spiral Compact Phillips 6400K bulbs from Home Depot (that are housed in a standard incandescent light fixture).

I will keep the photoperiod at 9 hours/day and let the glosso grow in without any livestock for a couple weeks. So literally I spent all afternoon systematically trimming and replanting the glosso I received from Neven this morning (thank you sir, Rob)! *NOTE TO SELF:* Never do a glosso carpet again because it was a PITA to trim and plant.

Here are some rough photos of the newly planted tank (I still have other plants to add). My apologies for the murky water. I hope you enjoy.



























































































Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Great work so far  Now you can just wait until all that glosso grows over eachother, you'll be finding yourself pulling whole chains out without even seeing a difference lol


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice start on the new tank Stuart, what kind of filter are you running on this and were the rocks local?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> nice start on the new tank Stuart, what kind of filter are you running on this and were the rocks local?


Its a Fluval 205 right now, Chris. And the rocks are an ancient Chinese secret !


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

only confucius knows the truth!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it Stuart. Whats that on the intake filter - sponge?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

he has the stainless steel fine mesh strainers


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*10 Gallon Disaster Tank Transformed*

Nice rocks!


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> he has the stainless steel fine mesh strainers


Tank looks great, love the aquascaping. So where does one get these fine mesh strainers? I bet they would not clog as quickly as a sponge?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

*10 Gallon Disaster Tank Transformed*

Murky water my butt, man you are a perfectionist!! Tank looks great, looking forward to seeing it and the others in person in the not too distant future.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> only confucius knows the truth!


Exactly, Rob !



thefishwife said:


> Love it Stuart. Whats that on the intake filter - sponge?


They are stainless steel mesh strainers.



neven said:


> he has the stainless steel fine mesh strainers


You beat me to it!



mysticalnet said:


> Nice rocks!


Thank you Ashley. They were very hard to source but I finally found them!



traco said:


> Tank looks great, love the aquascaping. So where does one get these fine mesh strainers? I bet they would not clog as quickly as a sponge?


Please PM me regarding the S/S strainers. I have yet to have 1 clog and they are shrimplet safe !



ibenu said:


> Murky water my butt, man you are a perfectionist!! Tank looks great, looking forward to seeing it and the others in person in the not too distant future.


It is still a little murky. Now to get the intended filter on the tank (I have to rob the Eheim Ecco 2234 from the 29 gallon). It is a work in progress.

Thank you for all the kind words.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the rock on the left! Let me know if your selling/trading it  haha


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures as tonight.

I added some Staurogyne repens and Hygrophila pantanal 'wavy'.





































Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Another stunning tank! I want those rocks!!! LOL


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Its a Fluval 205 right now, Chris. And the rocks are an ancient Chinese secret !


can you keep a secret Stuart?...Very nice tank btw makes me want to do something with my 10 G


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> can you keep a secret Stuart?...Very nice tank btw makes me want to do something with my 10 G


I can almost keep a secret. I'm trying really hard. And it's not through my regular secret channels either !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Wow, now after seeing ur pics and seeing the tank in person i am inspired to plant glosso. I got all the plants that i picked up last nite in the tank....yeahhhhh lotsa work tho. It ain't perfect lookin but my first attempt and i think i did an awesome job. I will take pics to update my journal.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

muddflaps said:


> Wow, now after seeing ur pics and seeing the tank in person i am inspired to plant glosso. I got all the plants that i picked up last nite in the tank....yeahhhhh lotsa work tho. It ain't perfect lookin but my first attempt and i think i did an awesome job. I will take pics to update my journal.


Thank You, Bobbi.

I can't wait to see the progression of your creation. Welcome to BCA, BTW.

Kind Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Man, I really want some of that Staurogyne repens and am kicking myself still for not hanging around after that VAHC meeting where Tom gave them away.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice. Man, I really want some of that Staurogyne repens and am kicking myself still for not hanging around after that VAHC meeting where Tom gave them away.


Hey Gary.

My source was not Tom Barr (I also missed the freebies after the TB presentation). I got mine previously and locally from a seperate source . Right now I'm playing with the idea of doing a Metricide only, EI dosing routine to see if it is feasible. Let me know if you need some, as you are welcome to come by and buy some from me. PM me if interested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hey Gary.
> 
> My source was not Tom Barr (I also missed the freebies after the TB presentation). I got mine previously and locally from a seperate source . Right now I'm playing with the idea of doing a Metricide only, EI dosing routine to see if it is feasible. Let me know if you need some, as you are welcome to come by and buy some from me. PM me if interested.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Stuart, I remember you and I both missed out. And yes, I know where you sourced it too, but I'm not sure I can grow any in the cube in sand without CO2. I haven't decided the fate of the high tech 20 and the 15 gallon (where you got the E. tenellus from) yet, as one of the conditions of getting the big cube was an overall reduction of tanks. If I decide to try some in the 125 (which is CO2 injected), I'll PM you. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is looking splenda!! I'm gonna have to hit you up for some Glosso when my new planted tank is up and running by the weekend. 

The ancient Chinese secret I am still trying to figure out!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a few new pics taken this evening (12-21-10). I wish Santa would bring me a DSLR camera as my photo skills suck.

I recently added a couple Painted Fire Reds and a lowly CRS that usually hide. I also added some Staurogyne stolinefera. The glosso is growing, but I am getting some yellowing of the leaves. Anyways, here are the pics.














































I also included a few pics of my other 10 gallon low-tech tank.




























Thanks for looking.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

nice work. very clean tanks. id kill for some rocks like that!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i spy with my own little eye, a zebra oto!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonnymoss said:


> nice work. very clean tanks. id kill for some rocks like that!!


I found a secret stash, but there were very few left. I am happy with my selection .


jobber604 said:


> i spy with my own little eye, a zebra oto!


Yes, unfortunately only 1 of 4 made it, but it is very healthy. I may put it in the Glosso tank with the regular Ottos.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanna know where that stash of rocks are Stuart - I will break you yet! LOL

Very nice both tanks. What is the plant on the right side of your first tank in the 4th picture down?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


>





thefishwife said:


> I wanna know where that stash of rocks are Stuart - I will break you yet! LOL
> 
> Very nice both tanks. What is the plant on the right side of your first tank in the 4th picture down?


My rock quarry is still shrouded in mystery........ muahahahaha

The plant in the front right is Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and the plant in the back right is Staurogyne repens 'low-grow'.

Thanks again,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok thanks stuart! its the plant in the back on the right I like then, the Staurogyne repens.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I spy a SSS grade CRS in the first picture!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


>


Thanks for uploading these pics Frank (they are way better my my sorry pics) and you can make out shrimp in them too 



jiang604 said:


> I spy a SSS grade CRS in the first picture!


Yes you do..... Santa was very good to me this holiday season !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well.... it's been a while since I took pictures of this tank..... SO... here's a few crappy pics I took tonight (tank looks great.... but pics are hurting). Without further adieu... here are some pics:









































































Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Stuart, what kind of rocks are those called?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They are 'Special Secret Rocks'. I don't believe the store has many if any more.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

They look cool btw, nice tanks!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

So It's been a while since I posted pics of this tank. So...... I snapped a few pics today (my apologies for the poor quality pics). I hooked up pressurized CO2 a couple weeks ago and the growth has exploded!  The plants in this tank now include:


Glossostigma elantoides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Staurogyne stolonifera
Staurogyne repens
Hygrophila 'Pantanal' wavy
Vesicularia dubyana (Singapore Moss)
Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias'

Here you go....... Enjoy !
































































Thanks for looking.

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I snapped a few pics today (my apologies for the poor quality pics).


Poor quality pics? Where? 

As always, your plants look absolutely amazing, Stuart. You're the man!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Poor quality pics? Where?
> 
> As always, your plants look absolutely amazing, Stuart. You're the man!


I just wish I could take macro shots that are clear. I guess I need a tripod and a couple hours to get a good shot or 2, BUT....... I would rather be aquascaping !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your plants are so jump-out green that I think you've invented a new hue: Stuart green.

The shrimp look happy.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Your plants are so jump-out green that I think you've invented a new hue: Stuart green.
> 
> The shrimp look happy.


I think it's merely 'Happy Plant Green' (but thank you for the kind words) . The Painted Fire Reds have exploded in the tank (so I may need to thin them out ).

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

So it's been a while since I updated with pics of this tank. Well..... it turned into a disaster tank again since introducing pressurized CO2 to the tank. Here are some pictures as of today:














































On the lighter side, my Painted Fire Reds have exploded and I currently have 100's. I also noticed i have a berried CRS after no such luck for 6 months. I believe it is directly attributed to feeding my new Hiyashi Breeding Diet received from Kei (thanks Kelly). I will post pictures of the tanks sans most of the Glosso once it clears !

Thanks for looking!

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's some of the tallest Glosso I have ever seen.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, that's some of the tallest Glosso I have ever seen.


You too can grow Glosso this tall by neglecting the pruning process, and letting it go crazy in your tank !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's why I've reduced my CO2 injected tanks to one and reduced lighting in all mine tanks. Too much work, or maybe it's too many kids and too many hobbies. 

Looks good though, and great that your shrimp population is taking off.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's some amazing glosso! haha
i had to look at it again to know that it wasn't baby tears.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow i just saw this tank in person... awesome! Thanks for the plants Stuart!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics with most of the nuisance glosso removed !





































The Erio 'Goias' is HUGE 

Thanks for looking!

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wicked tank Stuart! And lovely PFR shrimp!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> that's some amazing glosso! haha
> i had to look at it again to know that it wasn't baby tears.


No really.... it's Glosso gone wild! Thanks Ming 



monkE said:


> wow i just saw this tank in person... awesome! Thanks for the plants Stuart!


The tank definitely has been transformed since removing the majority of the Glosso. I may do a Staurogyne lawn now... but may just leave the open space so I can keep an eye on my shrimp population.



thefishwife said:


> Wicked tank Stuart! And lovely PFR shrimp!


Thank you Kim ! Now breed already CRS.... BREED!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

